# brother ka-8310 linker



## appinpiper (Jun 12, 2013)

I have just had one of these given to me and it looks to be almost unused. I tried to cast off with it and although all looked as though it was working and it took the knitting off the machine it had not done the crocheting to secure the knitting. Has any one any recommendations or suggestions on how to get it working


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Knit the last row at the largest tension, hold the knitting down gently but firmly as you turn the crank and it should work.


----------



## appinpiper (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you I will try that as soon as I can


----------



## appinpiper (Jun 12, 2013)

Have tried that and the linker is still not picking all the stitches although the occasional stitch is grabbed. If you have any further suggestions then I would really be most grateful.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Didn't know if you had the manual so here's the link
http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-ka8310-linker-user-guide.html


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

I've had a couple even NIB and the most common problem is the grease gets gummed up inside causing it not to knit. Remove the cover and check everything moves freely. A quick rinse with alchohol and a little oil go a long way.


----------



## appinpiper (Jun 12, 2013)

MKEtc.com said:


> I've had a couple even NIB and the most common problem is the grease gets gummed up inside causing it not to knit. Remove the cover and check everything moves freely. A quick rinse with alchohol and a little oil go a long way.


Thanks I will do as you suggested


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

http://guagliumi.com/pubs_freedownloads.php

Scroll down to the SC3 linker download, has good useful tips...


----------



## appinpiper (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you for the URL I am doing all that this says but although the linker needle is brushing against the KM needles it still is not going through the loop to be caught, a most annoying factor.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I have one. Don't use it because the bind off is too tight when I am at the higher tensions and I can bind off faster.


----------



## appinpiper (Jun 12, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> I have one. Don't use it because the bind off is too tight when I am at the higher tensions and I can bind off faster.


should there be two little brushes on either side of the needle ?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't remember any brushes on it. But you do have to make sure the dial starts on 0. I pulled out my booklet on it and here are the tips:
Do not move linker by force.
Make sure all gate pegs and needles are all right.
Tension dial for appropriate yarn last row. Medium yarn Tension 10. Fine yarn tension 9~10.
Its difficult to link thick yarn - change to medium yarn and knit two rows before linking.
Again fancy or boucle, or napped yarn needs to be changed to medium yarn for linking.


----------

